# steam cleaner advice, underside



## gsd2000 (Jul 25, 2006)

I am after some advice on which steam cleaner to buy, i have a budget of around £250 and want to use it mainly to steam clean engine bays and the underside of my car.

Any ideas?


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

something like this should do fine. http://www.amazon.co.uk/Karcher-SC1020-Steam-Cleaner-KARSC1020/dp/B003Q8V64W/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1320007566&sr=8-2

i have one and it is good for spot cleaning interior stains and grease and grime from plastics so should be fine for engine bays.

to be honest, you arent going to get much better for £250, from a little google search it seems that the bigger ones come in at £500 plus.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

I got one of these ans does a fantastic job :thumb:
The Polti is a lot better than the one above, just compare the specs....
http://www.deals4u.co.uk/polti-vaporetto-2400-steam-cleaner.html


----------

